# Isagenix and Appendix removed and IBS or IBD



## Concerned Father (Jan 9, 2016)

My family has great health, with zero history of any GI issues on either side. My 16 year old daughter just had her appendix removed and we are told we are not out of the woods as images show signs of IBD or IBS. She is the only one of my five children to have any internal health issues or weight issues. At the urging of a very trusted friend, my wife and daughter went on Isagenix. In a search for answers, I am naturally suspicious about Isagenix.

My wife scaled way back from Isagenix, but my daughter follows the diet strictly. We live in Southern California and eat very heathily: zero processed foods, all natural fruits, veggies, meat, etc and almost zero dairy or gluten. With no other factors, my otherwise healthy family members are the control group and my daughter is the test of Isagenix. Right now, it appears Isagenix failed miserably.

My wife is a PhD and I have had a significant political and marketing career. So I am more suspicious when a google search of "Isagenix IBS" turns up 30-40 positive to neutral isagenix links and zero negative or even inquisitive links. My daughter lost 10 lbs in 3 months and wants to continue on Isagenix to lose another 15. I am strongly opposed at this point. Has anyone out there studied a connection?


----------

